# Upcoming Stow and Alliance shows



## leisurefisher (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi all,
I came across some information about two upcoming shows in the Stow and Alliance area. Looks to be informative with seminars and might get some good deals on tackle. I went to one of the first ones in Stow years ago and caught a few great seminars there. Helped me get into fishing for more than just bass plus I hear there will be a trout pond for the kids to fish in.

Here is the info for them:
FIRST ANNUAL TRI-COUNTY OUTDOORS SHOW
ALLIANCE NATIONAL GUARD ARMORY
FEBRUARY 13/14, 2010

13TH EARLYBIRD OUTDOORS SPORTSHOW
STOW NATIONAL GUARD ARMORY
MARCH 13/14, 2010

P.S. there is a site up for the shows now, its http://www.buckeyeangler.com/Sportshow/2009


----------



## leisurefisher (Oct 26, 2009)

I see they are giving away tackleboxes for the first 50 kids at each show. Nice to see some freebies for kids at one of these shows. Might have to drag the grandkids out of bed so they can start their own tackle collections (and stop losing all my good lures  ).


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey guys Im Chad Harmon Ill be giving a seminar on daytime catfishing on Ohio lakes and reservoirs at the Tri-County show. Hope to see some of you there. We will also be having a booth for our guide service and catfishing DVDs

CHAD HARMON
CAT PRO INNOVATIONS


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

We talked to Ed, the mgr. at the North Canton Gander Mountain today, and he was telling some customers about this particular show, and said Gander Mountain had contracted for space there.Seemed very enthusiastic about it.


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Does anyone out that way know directions to the Alliance National Guard Armory? Haven't been out that way in years, but we plan to attend this one for sure.


----------



## fishize (Jan 3, 2010)

homeworker said:


> Does anyone out that way know directions to the Alliance National Guard Armory? Haven't been out that way in years, but we plan to attend this one for sure.


I think there are maps on the website:

* www.buckeyeangler.com/Sportshow/2009*​
Came across some info on these shows. Nice to see some more local shows coming around.

*Tri-County Outdoors Sportshow - Feb.13 & 14*, at the Alliance National Guard Armory, Alliance, Ohio.

*Early Bird Outdoors Sports Show - March 13 &14*, at the Stow National Guard Armory, Stow, Ohio.

*Website: www.buckeyeangler.com/Sportshow/2009*​


----------



## fishize (Jan 3, 2010)

-TRI-COUNTY OUTDOORS SPORTSHOW SEMINARS SCHEDULE-

http://www.buckeyeangler.com/Sportshow/2009



SATURDAY 2/13

11A.M.- JOHN "JC" CSIZMADIA (tournament walleye angler): " TIPS AND TACTICS FROM THE TOURNAMENT TRAIL"

12:30 P.M.- CHAD HARMON & SKIP MARTIN (Ohio catfishing champions/Cat Pro Guide Service):" TROLLING AND DRIFTING FOR CATFISH"

2P.M.-JOHN "JC" CSIZMADIA(tournament walleye angler): " PRESENTATION STRATEGIES TO LOCATE AND CATCH FISH"

4P.M.- MIKE SCHMELTZER (bass tournaments champ/tournament series director): "SECRETS OF THE BASS TOURNEY TRAIL"

5:30P.M.- CHAD HARMON & SKIP MARTIN ( OHIO catfishing champions/Cat Pro Guide Service)- " TROLLING AND DRIFTING FOR CATFISH"



SUNDAY 2/14

11 A.M.- JOHN "JC" CSIZMADIA (tournament walleye angler): " ADVANCED BOAT CONTROL TECHNIQUES"

12:30 P.M.- CHAD HARMON & SKIP MARTIN (Ohio catfishing champions/ Cat Pro Guide Service) : "TROLLING AND DRIFTING FOR CATFISH" 
2P.M.- JOHN "JC" CSIZMADIA (tournament walleye angler): " UTILIZING YOUR ELECTRONICS"

3:30 P.M.- MIKE SCHMELTZER (bass tournaments champ/ tournament series director): " SECRETS OF THE BASS TOURNEY TRAIL"


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like a great line-up of seminars, everything from bass to walleye to catfishing. Seminars, tackle, a buch of vendors...there will be something for everyone who likes to fish! I'm looking forward to meeting all of you at the shows.

JC


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

The OWF will have a booth at the Tri-County Outdoor Sportshow Feb. 13 & 14. Stop by to say hi or ask questions. We'll have entry forms and flyers at the booth. You can even enter on the spot if you like! (Checks only please! ) Click the link for details.

February 13th & 14th

Tri-County Outdoor Sport Show
http://www.buckeyeangler.com/Sportshow/2009

Alliance National Guard Armory 
1175 West Vine Street 
Alliance, Ohio

For more info. on the Ohio Walleye Federation visit www.fishowf.com


----------



## fishize (Jan 3, 2010)

Let's not forget about the future of fishing! The Tri-County Outdoors Show on 2/13 & 2/14 and the Early Bird Outdoors Show on 3/13 & 3/14 will be giving away:

FREE TACKLE BOXES to the first 50 kids at EACH SHOW, EACH DAY! 

Courtesy of a great Ohio based company - FLAMBEAU OUTDOORS

Details: http://www.buckeyeangler.com/newversion/indexflash.html


----------



## 75wall (Dec 30, 2009)

fishize said:


> Let's not forget about the future of fishing! The Tri-County Outdoors Show on 2/13 & 2/14 and the Early Bird Outdoors Show on 3/13 & 3/14 will be giving away:
> 
> FREE TACKLE BOXES to the first 50 kids at EACH SHOW, EACH DAY!
> 
> Courtesy of a great Ohio based company - FLAMBEAU OUTDOORS


What are the times of the show each day?


----------



## fishize (Jan 3, 2010)

75wall said:


> What are the times of the show each day?


Saturday: 10am - 7pm
Sunday: 10am - 5pm

Complete details at: http://www.buckeyeangler.com/newversion/indexflash.html


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Jack Kiser has officially replaced Schmeltzer for the bass seminars, according to today's paper. We are blessed this week w/much improved weather, too.


----------



## fishize (Jan 3, 2010)

It's nice to see these things come local. Show your support!

http://www.buckeyeangler.com/newversion/indexflash.html


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

It was nice having a show so close to home. Thanks to all that made it happen.Tori and i had a fun time .

It was nice meeting you guys
JOHN ''JC fishing''
Jack Kiser 
Chad Harmon
Skip Martin
Jeff Hamilton I'll be looking you up at W.B.
Thanks for taking the time to speak with me and being so nice to my Daughter Tori.
Sorry if i left anyone out.

Flambeau tackle Thanks for the free taclke box. I'll be looking for your name more offen.

OGF members Snag and Ambassador Great seeing you guys again too.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

mirrocraft mike said:


> It was nice having a show so close to home. Thanks to all that made it happen.Tori and i had a fun time .
> 
> It was nice meeting you guys
> JOHN ''JC fishing''
> ...


mirrocraft mike,

You nailed it! It was a really nice outdoors show. Free parking, good deals on some really cool gear, reasonably priced food and soft drinks and a lot of great people to meet and make friends with. I'm looking forward to the Early Bird show in Stow. See all of you there.

JC


----------



## fishize (Jan 3, 2010)

This one promises to be bigger and better than ever!

Great deals on everything outdoors, free parking, and a great lineup of seminars!

Got to www.buckeyeangler.com for all the details!


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

The Ohio Walleye Federation (OWF) will be at the Early Bird Outdoors Show on March 13th & 14th. We'll be sharing a booth with John "JC" Csizmadia/
jcfishing.

March 13th & 14th

Early Bird Outdoors Sports Show
www.buckeyeangler.com
Stow National Guard Armory 
4630 Allen Road Stow, Ohio​
We'll have details and information on the OWF's Central Basin Lake Erie Circuit (CBC) that kicks off in July. Details at www.fishowf.com


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Skips Taxidermy will be there, as well as a contingent from the Kent State Geology Department, they'll have some cool fish fossils and information. I'll be there too, off and on to help out.


----------



## bassin'toon (Dec 19, 2009)

One of the things I always liked about the Earlybird Show was the last hour of each day they have each vendor donate to their "Door Prize Blowout" where the seminars are..It actually became a competition to see who could donate the best prize, lots of tackle and I remember 1/2 price charters, clothing, etc.
I just picked up one of the flier's for this weekend , and sure enough-it's baaaaccckkkk.You must be present to win, but they let you come back w/your stub if you were their earlier and left.
Guy at Twinsburg Gander Mountain said the show booth space is completely sold out, cause they tried to get more.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't wait to get back out on the water. In the meantime there's nothing better to pass the last bit of winter blues than to get together with a bunch of walleye anglers and to share our ideas on walleye fishing. 

The seminars will benefit anyone interested in having more fun catching walleye. You don't have to fish tournaments or big water or have a ton of gear and a tournament rig to improve your fishing success... I'll just be sharing what I've learned from my tournament experiences to help! 

March 13th & 14th

Early Bird Outdoors Sports Show
www.buckeyeangler.com
Stow National Guard Armory 
4630 Allen Road Stow, Ohio

Saturday,March 13,11a.m.-"Advanced Boat Control"
Sunday,March 14,Noon-"Presentation Strategies".


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Set up is tonight! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What's the cost?


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

the paper said six bucks


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

bassin'toon said:


> One of the things I always liked about the Earlybird Show was the last hour of each day they have each vendor donate to their "Door Prize Blowout" where the seminars are..It actually became a competition to see who could donate the best prize, lots of tackle and I remember 1/2 price charters, clothing, etc.
> I just picked up one of the flier's for this weekend , and sure enough-it's baaaaccckkkk.You must be present to win, but they let you come back w/your stub if you were their earlier and left.
> Guy at Twinsburg Gander Mountain said the show booth space is completely sold out, cause they tried to get more.


I'm proud to announce that one of my loyal supporters *Contender Trolling Spoons *has donated 2 prize packages valued at over $100 each for the "Door Prize Blowout" each day of the show! A great selection of Contender's American Made spoons in their top walleye catching colors, and one of their awesome spoon boxes to keep them organized and ready for action! 

*Compliments of Contender Trolling Spoons & jcfishing.com*
*See you at the show!*​


----------

